# 

## sherif

Witam !

Potrzebowałbym doradzenia, jakiegoś pomysłu, więc liczę na Waszą pomoc  :smile: 

Mam taką sytuację, że w rogu działki u sąsiada jest kojec z dwoma dużymi psami  :sick: . Psy 100% czasu tam spędzają, w dzień spią a w nocy szczekają +dodatkowo czasem zalatuje od nich. Mój dom jest po skosie od tego rogu w odległości jakieś 7m. Oddziela nas std płot z paneli + z takich samych paneli ogrodzenie kojca (1m ) od granicy /płotu.

Wymyśliłem sobie, że na długości ok 5m ogrodzenia postawiłbym dodatkowe ogrodzenie, które to zasłoni ale głownie wyciszy. Ogrodzenie musiałby mieć z 2m wysokości - wtedy każde okno i większość działki była by zasłonięta od kojca. Płot czy bariera miała by tylko zadanie odbijać i wytłumiać dźwięk. Dodatkowo nie chciałbym dużo na to wydać, bo nie wiem ile te psy pożyją (sąsiedzie widzę, że też ich mają dość).

Idealne byłby by ekrany akustyczne, ale są drogie i ciężkie /duże, z drugiej stroni nie jest to jakiś hi tech  :smile: 
Kombinuje więc sobie z czego można coś takiego zrobić. Pierwszy pomysł to pełne panele drewniane z marketu + mata tłumiąca dzwięk 3cm (lub jakaś wełna akustyczna) + płyta żeby to zamknąć + daszek od góry. Tyle, że te panele wcale pełne nie są i zapewne jak przykleje piankę to szlak trafi te drewno.

Drugi pomysł to gabiony ale znów tanie nie są.

Może jakaś blacha falista +wypełnienie pianką lub matą tłumiąca, np z 8cm ..

BTW. Rozmowa nic nie da, bo już skarżyli się nam, że inni ich prosili o uciszenie psów a co oni mają zrobić, jak szczekają.

----------


## ZbyszekT

Jak ma być akustycznie, to powinien być lity płot z byle czego, np. drewniany. Od strony psów powinien mieć miękkie obicie, np. z gąbki, miękkiej pianki tak z 10 cm grubości. W pomieszczeniach zamkniętych stosuje się też takie stare, papierowe opakowania-wydmuszki od jajek. 
W każdym razie liczy się miękkość, grubość, dodatkowym bonusem jest rozpraszający kształt (wydmuszki od jajek).
Od strony psów nie należy tego malować, zakrywać itp.

----------


## sherif

> Jak ma być akustycznie, to powinien być lity płot z byle czego, np. drewniany. Od strony psów powinien mieć miękkie obicie, np. z gąbki, miękkiej pianki tak z 10 cm grubości. W pomieszczeniach zamkniętych stosuje się też takie stare, papierowe opakowania-wydmuszki od jajek. 
> W każdym razie liczy się miękkość, grubość, dodatkowym bonusem jest rozpraszający kształt (wydmuszki od jajek).
> Od strony psów nie należy tego malować, zakrywać itp.


Z drewnianym jest taki problem, że żaden nie jest szczelny. Tzn można zrobić ogrodzenie z drzewa suszonego komorowo, ale cena nie ta. Trudno do drewna też coś przykleić bo poprostu z braku dostepu powietrza zgnije. Tak kombinuje, że panele warstowe, takie co się buduje pawilony powinny się nadać i są tanie. Budowa podobna do ekranów blacha - pianka - blacha. Oczywiście nie będzie tu rozproszenia dzwięku, ale imho nie jest to potrzebne, ważne, że się odbije a to co przeniknie w dużej mierze zostanie wytłumione przez piankę.
Ma to sens ?

----------


## Wojtek_Wisznia Mała

Im cięższy materiał tym lepsze właściwości tłumiące - trudniej go wprawić w drgania - odpadają tym samym wszystkie pianki, styropiany i inne miękkie materiały, które tylko wydają się nam być dobrymi izolatorami akustycznymi. To przeświadczenie bierze się z faktu, że np. chodząc po piance nie słychać stąpania, ale jeżeli za tą pianką postawimy źródło dźwięku to przekonamy się, że ona nic praktycznie nie tłumi. 

Rozwiązania, o których pisał ZbyszekT stosuje się do redukcji pogłosu w pomieszczeniach. Tu trzeba się po prostu odciąć od źródła ciężką przegrodą. Najprościej będzie wymurować mur z cegły lub jakichś ciężkich bloczków (silikatowe, betonowe). Oczywiście ekran akustyczny nie może mieć szczelin, bo one przekreślają nawet najlepszy materiał.

----------


## ZbyszekT

Z jednej strony masz rację.

Ale z drugiej - w końcu jednak beton wpadnie w drgania i przeniesie dźwięk. No i beton na pewno mocna odbija fale dźwiękowe, więc będzie się roznosiło echo, pogłos, który bokami i ponad murem będzie wracał.

A materiały dźwiękochłonne, są to materiały o włóknistej, luźnej strukturze, które same z siebie nigdy nie wpadają w drgania, bo mają luźną strukturę. Wełna, włókna, pianki - są używane w profesjonalnych zastosowaniach. Mają za zadanie pochłaniać energię fal akustycznych (nie odbijać).

----------


## Wojtek_Wisznia Mała

Betonowego muru w drgania nie wprawi szczekanie psa. Owszem taki mur będzie głównie dźwięk odbijał nie pochłaniał (ale to już głównie problem sąsiada i psa :big grin: ). Wełna mineralna (najcięższy z materiałów izolacyjnych, nie licząc oczywiści kruszyw typu keramzyt, itp.) jest owszem stosowana (głównie jako warstwa wewnętrzna między metalowymi okładzinami) w ekranach akustycznych pochłaniających w pewnym stopniu fale dźwiękowe. Takie jednak rozwiązanie będzie droższe o muru. 

Co do efektu większego "powrotu" dźwięku odbitego od naszego muru i ponownie od np. domu sąsiada to są to niewielkie wartości, które znacznie prościej i dużo taniej można zrównoważyć budując mur odrobinę wyższy czy trochę dłuższy niż inwestując w okładziny pochłaniające fale dźwiękowe.

----------


## firewall

> Dodatkowo nie chciałbym dużo na to wydać, bo nie wiem ile te psy pożyją (sąsiedzie widzę, że też ich mają dość).
> 
> .



Myślę ze tu masz rozwiązanie problemu.Słusznie zauważasz że zawsze najważniejsze jest źródło dźwięku i trzeba elastycznie podejść do problemu przy minimum kosztów.

----------


## ZbyszekT

W sumie, zamiast budować mur za 1000 PLN, może lepiej się jakoś z sąsiadem dogadać.
Może powiedz mu, - najlepiej zwalić na Żonę  :wink:  to chłop zrozumie - że Ci marudzi, żyć nie daje, Teściowa to samo, dzieci płaczą...
że planujesz wybudować mur na 5 m - może się przestraszy wizji takiego "straszydła" i coś razem wymyślicie.

----------


## cezary.pl

Mur z cegły czy bloczka, kosztowny, a z rozbiórki tylko gruz. Są płoty betonowe z przęseł wsuwane w słupki również z betonu. Stosowane od lat na kolei. Wygląd mają ohydny i bez malowania się nie obejdzie, ale zaletą jest łatwy montaż i demontaż takiego ogrodzenia. Jeśli słupki będą tylko wkopane w ziemię i dodatkowo ustabilizowane kruszywem, to na takie nietrwałe ogrodzenie nie jest wymagane pozwolenie na budowę. (chyba) Po eutanazji psów, płot można rozebrać. :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## Wojtek_Wisznia Mała

Dobry pomysł Zbyszka z tą gadką w imieniu żony i niby mimochodem wspomnienie o planowanej budowie muru  :big grin: . Może inaczej na pieski spojrzy.

Powiedz, że masz zamiar wywalić mur na 2,2 m bo tyle (o ile nie jest od strony drogi publicznej) możesz maksymalnie pociągnąć bez zgłoszenia w starostwie. Bez względu na faktyczny zamiar wspomnij, że z uwagi na koszty wymurujesz z cegły rozbiórkowej, ale otynkujesz tylko od swojej strony ze względu na koszt  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## sherif

> Z jednej strony masz rację.
> 
> Ale z drugiej - w końcu jednak beton wpadnie w drgania i przeniesie dźwięk. No i beton na pewno mocna odbija fale dźwiękowe, więc będzie się roznosiło echo, pogłos, który bokami i ponad murem będzie wracał.
> 
> A materiały dźwiękochłonne, są to materiały o włóknistej, luźnej strukturze, które same z siebie nigdy nie wpadają w drgania, bo mają luźną strukturę. Wełna, włókna, pianki - są używane w profesjonalnych zastosowaniach. Mają za zadanie pochłaniać energię fal akustycznych (nie odbijać).



No dobra, ale chyba w ekranach nie ma jakiś ciężkich elementów., jest blacha - wełna - blacha ? Czy przy takim "sandwitchu" nie będzie tak, żę częśc dziweku odbije wierzchnia blacha a pozostała zostanie rozproszona w wełnie ?

Jeszcze ogólne mam pytanie o sensowność takiej przegrody. Dajmy na to, że dom jak pisałem w linii prostej jest 7 metrów od kojca, okno jest na 3m, z okna widać kojec. Jak postawie płot 2m to nie będzie wzrokowej widoczności z okna kojca .. może z górnej krawędzi okna. Tyle odnoście wizji, ale czy fala dźwiękowo nie załamie się na górze 2 metrowego płotu i tak dotrze do okna ? Czy może odbicia i załamania będą małym procentem tego co rozchodzi się obecnie (promieniście ?) ?
Oczywiście nie mogę postawić płotu /ekranu na wysokość domu.

----------


## sherif

> Myślę ze tu masz rozwiązanie problemu.Słusznie zauważasz że zawsze najważniejsze jest źródło dźwięku i trzeba elastycznie podejść do problemu przy minimum kosztów.


 :stir the pot:  ?

Na razie szukam humanitarnych sposobów  :cool: , wiem, że są syreny wysokotonowe, które reagują na szczekanie, ale to też nie tanie rozwiązanie. Chyba, żeby coś z kompem i głośniczkiem pokombinować  :wink:

----------


## sherif

> W sumie, zamiast budować mur za 1000 PLN, może lepiej się jakoś z sąsiadem dogadać.
> Może powiedz mu, - najlepiej zwalić na Żonę  to chłop zrozumie - że Ci marudzi, żyć nie daje, Teściowa to samo, dzieci płaczą...
> że planujesz wybudować mur na 5 m - może się przestraszy wizji takiego "straszydła" i coś razem wymyślicie.


To nic nie da. Na logikę co mają zrobić z takim dużymi psami w niewielkim domu gdzie mieszkają 3 pokolenia. Wcześniej już była rozmowa, że "dzieci chciały psa i co mamy teraz zrobić ".

Odnośnie kosztów, muru nie chcę, bo będzie to kiepsko wyglądało. Te skrzynki z kamieniami są ok, ale są drogie. Natomiast owe "sandwitche" w odcinkach 2m, można kupić jako praktycznie odpad przy budowie hali czy innych Biedronek. :smile: . Jest masę ogłoszeń z cenami już od 30zł /m2, więc wyjdzie to tanio. Dodatkowo domyślam się, że łatwo to będzie zamontować, bo nie jest to cięzkie, wystarczy mały fundament i słupki z jakimiś obejmami.
Które z takich paneli sprawdzą się najlepiej pod względem akustyki, bo są z pianką PIR, wełną oraz styro ? Oczywiście żaden sprzedawca mi nie doradzi w tej kwestii, co najwyżej powie który najlepszy pod względem termiki (choć tu wiadomo, że PIR)

----------


## sherif

> Dobry pomysł Zbyszka z tą gadką w imieniu żony i niby mimochodem wspomnienie o planowanej budowie muru . Może inaczej na pieski spojrzy.
> 
> Powiedz, że masz zamiar wywalić mur na 2,2 m bo tyle (o ile nie jest od strony drogi publicznej) możesz maksymalnie pociągnąć bez zgłoszenia w starostwie. Bez względu na faktyczny zamiar wspomnij, że z uwagi na koszty wymurujesz z cegły rozbiórkowej, ale otynkujesz tylko od swojej strony ze względu na koszt


Koszt i brak dostępu, bo jak postawię 10cm od obecnego płotu to mi packa nie podejdzie  :big grin:

----------


## firewall

> ?


brak szczekania=brak hałasu. No ale jak szukasz humanitarnych sposobów to tanio nie będzie. A dźwięk pięknie wróci na twój teren zgodnie z zasadą Huygensa Do tego dojdą odbicia od domu sąsiada czy co tam stoi w pobliżu. Zysk to będzie ze 2-3 decybele.

----------


## Wojtek_Wisznia Mała

Z rozchodzeniem się dźwięku jest praktycznie pełna analogia do światła - im bliżej źródła przesłona i im większa tym większy cień :big grin: . Ugięcia to pomijalny problem, gorzej odbicia od innych przeszkód i zwłaszcza nieszczelności w ekranie - mała szczelina, a duża strata.

Co do płyt warstwowych to oczywiście akustycznie patrząc najlepsza będzie z rdzeniem z wełny mineralnej i to jak najgrubszym - tym się jednak nie przejmuj tak bardzo - jest PIR to weź PIR. Ważniejsza tu będzie dokładność przy ich połączeniach (między sobą i z gruntem). A najważniejszą zmienną będzie tu rozmiar tego ekranu - im większy tym lepszy. Koniecznie daj na 2,2m (żeby nie bawić się w zgłoszenia) - jak Ci będzie za mało skutecznie to go sobie jeszcze wydłużysz - podwyższyć jeżeli zrobisz za niski będzie dużo trudniej.

----------


## zimaq

@sherif napisz proszę czy udało się wygłuszyć szczekanie psów.

Mam podobny problem, nieznośni sąsiedzi, prośby, groźby, nic do nich nie dociera. Ciągłe imprezy, krzyki i szczekający pies  :sick:

----------


## XCEL

A może tego typu rozwiązanie:
Ogrodzenie 1
Ogrodzenie 2

Ogrodzenie w pełnej formie daje dyskrecję i ogranicza w pewnym stopniu hałasy dochodzące z innych posesji.

----------


## sherif

> @sherif napisz proszę czy udało się wygłuszyć szczekanie psów.
> 
> Mam podobny problem, nieznośni sąsiedzi, prośby, groźby, nic do nich nie dociera. Ciągłe imprezy, krzyki i szczekający pies


Badań dB nie robiłem, coś tam niby jest ciszej, część dźwięku się odbija. Ja tylko zrobiłem na odcinku ok 6m, postawiłem płotki drewniane pełne. Na pewno daje to też tyle, że ładniej to wygląda niż obsr.. kojec.

żeby to dobrze zrobić to trzeba by ekrany postawić akustyczne (nawet wtedy patrzyłem na takie z demontażu  :smile: , ale żeby były skuteczne muszą być dość wysokie no i koszt inny niż za płotek.

----------


## jamalin

Hej. 
Zmagam się z podobnym problemem. Można wiedzieć co w końcu zrobiłeś i jakie dało efekty?
U mnie jest płot drewniany z deskami poziomymi ale między każdą jest kilka cm przerwy. Zastanawiam się czy jak zrobię na tym kolejną warstwę zasłaniająć szpaty czy to coś da. 
Jest to mieszkanie w bloku i płot od dewelopera, więc nie mam jakichś dużych możliwości kombinacji ale zaślepić dziury czy coś postawić przed tym płotem (co się da zdemontować w razie co) mogę. 

Czy są jakieś może bardziej domowe niż takie wielkie i brzydkie ekrany przy trasach?

----------


## Elfir

nie

----------

